

NYT: Apple's Years With and Without Steve Jobs (Interactive) - bwsd
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/01/22/technology/20090122_JOBS.html

======
Isamu
Hadn't thought about it, but those Macs released while he was gone were
particularly drab.

I don't know that Steve is irreplaceable, but Apple needs a careful,
deliberate design sensibility at the top. He has probably made the case for
this better than any else could. The lesson should be in the company dna by
now.

